
AWS Uses Photos of Google's Data Centers - vgt
https://plus.google.com/+UrsH%C3%B6lzle/posts/aJC7P2JF2f8
======
mikecb
Ben Sloss' comment is pretty funny. But seriously, the presentations given by
Amin Vahdat (who gives the keynote at ONS pretty much every year), and Urs are
pretty amazing. It does make one wonder how much AWS and Microsoft are doing
in this area as well. We just saw Microsoft adopt DC on board, so they could
be pretty far behind, but they also have significant market share, so is
google just behind in explaining their advantages?

------
Dobbs
I don't see the story here. Somebody at AWS did a google image search for some
stock looking photos.

~~~
cleverjake
the story is something mildly humorous happened.

